# Dark souls why you so hard?



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I just don't know where to begin...:um (I just started and already facepalming)

- Why the f are Pyromancers behind a legion of skeletons that can't be killed until the pyromancer dies? Only a minority of them can be kicked off cliffs...otherwise they constantly respawn and fighting >2 is not viable. :um

- One path leads to a ghost infested area, the game gives you a mere 2 temporary potions allowing you to defend yourself / fight the ghosts...which is not enough considering they cover a large area and are numerous. No sign of a merchant selling more of these at this stage :b

*ANYONE ELSE GOT A DARK SOULS RANT? Tell me / us BELOW! :teeth*


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Dark Souls and Demon's Souls are definitely niche--for people that enjoy dying a lot and memorizing enemy attack patterns, and yet still want to manage RPG statistics. There are a lot of extremely tough action games out there--like Ninja Gaiden--but most of them are straight action games. Dark Souls is a unique hybrid that you really don't see very often.

I'm not a fan of games that require so much patience as Demon's/Dark Souls, but I can definitely understand the appeal.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

The skeletons can not be killed. besides binoculars a few souls and some other weapons there is not much in that direction yet. You can get more accursed souls once you've entered the lower area of Undead Purg and found the female merchant. You are supposed to go to the opposite way of the skeletons and then find the Taurus demon.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> The skeletons can not be killed. besides binoculars a few souls and some other weapons there is not much in that direction yet. You can get more accursed souls once you've entered the lower area of Undead Purg and found the female merchant. You are supposed to go to the opposite way of the skeletons and then find the Taurus demon.


Which way, the other way just seemed to have loads of ghosts and water?

The skellies can be killed once the pyromancer is down. But getting to him without having a load of skellies at the same time is virtually impossible, particularly with the second pyromancer. I heard HOLY WEAPONS can be used against skellies to perma kill them regardless of the status of the Pyromancer. But need to get to that merchant first I guess :um


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> Which way, the other way just seemed to have loads of ghosts?
> 
> The skellies can be killed once the pyromancer is down. But getting to him without having a load of skellies at the same time is virtually impossible, particularly with the second pyromancer. I heard HOLY WEAPONS can be used against skellies to perma kill them regardless of the status of the Pyromancer. But need to get to that merchant first I guess :um


I don't think you should worry about skeletons right now. Where the bonfire is there is a place with stairs that should lead you to the top where there are undead there and that should lead you into a sewer, with a rat in it, if you see a rat then you're on the right track, after that you must keep going until you see the dragon... pretty soon there will be a bonfire if you're going the right way, the bonfire is next to the place with a short wooden bridge.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> I don't think you should worry about skeletons right now. Where the bonfire is there is a place with stairs that should lead you to the top where there are undead there and that should lead you into a sewer, with a rat in it, if you see a rat then you're on the right track, after that you must keep going until you see the dragon... pretty soon there will be a bonfire if you're going the right way, the bonfire is next to the place with a short wooden bridge.


I think I know what you mean, underneath that bridge with the long tunnel and the rat inside theres a corpse with a 1 use ring that lets you die without penalties, you have to vault over a small gap to get it! :b

I think I know where to go now, thanks mate. :teeth
Wonder why they stick high level areas next to starter area..
gonna go play now but will stay on forums


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> I think I know what you mean, underneath that bridge with the long tunnel and the rat inside theres a corpse with a 1 use ring that lets you die without penalties, you have to vault over a small gap to get it! :b
> 
> I think I know where to go now, thanks mate. :teeth
> Wonder why they stick high level areas next to starter area..
> gonna go play now but will stay on forums


Because it allows to show that the whole world is connected, as you will be there plenty of times. but for the most part the game is linear if you know where you are going. I've only found the game difficult personally when it's flaws reveal itself, sometimes the game lags and ruins you since you will repeat attacks. Or the lock on screws me over and sends my camera going crazy and then falling. The game itself is not all that frustrating if you're careful, but even when you're careful it will use cheap methods to kill you.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

These are my 2 favorite games. I didnt find them all that difficult. Keep L1 pressed at all times and dont go haulin *** around a corner.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

NatureFellow said:


> I think I know what you mean, underneath that bridge with the long tunnel and the rat inside theres a corpse with a 1 use ring that lets you die without penalties, you have to vault over a small gap to get it! :b
> 
> I think I know where to go now, thanks mate. :teeth
> Wonder why they stick high level areas next to starter area..
> gonna go play now but will stay on forums


did you get the winged spear in the graveyard next to firelink shrine? This is arguably the best weapon in the game and especially for a high int char when you max it out with +5 enchanted. Id also recommend starting pyro and going with an int build as dex and strength do not scale like int does. Raise int as high as you can and only raise end to 40. Leave the other stats alone unless you need to raise for wield requirements.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Met the first black knight, he handed it to me.

What's with the random death that the dragon gives you on the bridge?
That's just harrasment! :um


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

you can exploit him for souls if you rest at the fire, run up till he scorches those skels, then rest again. Id recommend doing that till you pull 20k souls for the Crest of Artorias. Helps to level here as it will help you get to the garden to use it for another exploit.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> Met the first black knight, he handed it to me.
> 
> What's with the random death that the dragon gives you on the bridge?
> That's just harrasment! :um


you can kill the black knight if you get behind him and back stab him all the time remember to keep your shield up and keep trying to backstab him until he's dead.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, so I cleared the content in that particular stem all the way to this blacksmith at the bottom of a tower, there's a bindpoint there and in the room below him there's this boss that I can't hit for much damage....he's like a scorpion with a staff and wounded...shoots lightning and swings his pitch fork like an angry farmer... so I left that boss...but beyond the room with the boss there's a wood. 

Now, not far from there I can run back through the church where the knights were to get a lift back to the start area and then choose to go to the skeletons / ghosts once again.... :um

So in summary, where do I go? :b

# Forest
# Skeletons / Catacombs
# Water / Ghosts

Finally I found quite a cool hidden extra for some of the more advanced Dark Souls players. I'm not sure if this is common knowledge or not... Basically you can face the FIRST BOSS for a second time. All in the following vid on how to do it, looks pretty tough!

Back to Asylum and SECRET BOSS


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> Ok, so I cleared the content in that particular stem all the way to this blacksmith at the bottom of a tower, there's a bindpoint there and in the room below him there's this boss that I can't hit for much damage....so I left that boss...but beyond the room with the boss there's a wood.
> 
> Now, not far from there I can run back through the church where the night were to get a lift back to the start area and then choose to go to the skeletons / ghosts once again.... :um
> 
> ...


I think you should explore more. But I'll give you a hint. Stairs.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> I think you should explore more. But I'll give you a hint. Stairs.


There's lots of stairs in the game so that's kind of a passive hint. :teeth

I could explore you're right, but the thing is that there's people here that can point me to the general area so that I don't come accross uber mobs and die constantly and get frustrated (like I was doing at the start) :b

What's your take on that spear from the graveyard? .... the other dude in the thread said it's ''arguably the best wep' but I compared stats and for a melee character (started as bandit) it really lacks melee dps. Or is there something I'm missing there?

:hyper

Also, I've been trying to research on the internet what the bonus is to being hollow / human but I can't see any REAL benefit to being in human form, it seems like a waste of currency. :um


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> There's lots of stairs in the game so that's kind of a passive hint. :teeth
> 
> I could explore you're, but the thing is that there's people here that can point me to the general area so that I don't come accross uber mobs and die constantly and get frustrated (like I was doing at the start) :b
> 
> ...


Well usually the places you have been to recently are usually the place where you must go.

I don't know I don't think I ever got a spear but I don't know about the stats on that.

You get to summon people into your game and invade/get invaded by players when you are human. You also have a higher defense to curses. Your luck increases the possibility of getting rarer drops the more points that are in your Humanity points counter at the top near your health bar.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

NatureFellow said:


> Ok, so I cleared the content in that particular stem all the way to this blacksmith at the bottom of a tower, there's a bindpoint there and in the room below him there's this boss that I can't hit for much damage....he's like a scorpion with a staff and wounded...shoots lightning and swings his pitch fork like an angry farmer... so I left that boss...but beyond the room with the boss there's a wood.
> 
> Now, not far from there I can run back through the church where the knights were to get a lift back to the start area and then choose to go to the skeletons / ghosts once again.... :um
> 
> ...


You need to finish undead burg and parish if you havent yet. You could go to the depths however I recommend getting the Crest of Artorias and power leveling abit in darkroot garden. If you dont want to power level, dont buy the crest. Its a good idea to do darkroot garden (the forest area after the titanite demon) now anyways as there is a shield (grass crest shield) you will definitely want for pretty much the entire game. 
If you decide on the depths first, the boss at the end of the is super difficult at a low level (arguably the 2nd-3rd hardest boss in the game and most assuredly the most frustrating in the game). If you would like me to explain how to power level, let me know. Its either this of 6 hours of killing ents (tree things in darkroot) for 100 souls a piece.

Dont attempt the stray demon as he will likely kick your *** not to mention other things that will end you quickly over there. However, you do need to go there soon enough for the must have ring you will need in blighttown. You dont need to fight the demon to get the ring.

You cant do new londo ruins now as you WILL get raped by the ******* ghosts at a low level not to mention you cant even get to the bosses without killing sif in darkroot anyway(which is hard enough). The four kings (bosses) would further rape you even if you could. THe kings are arguably the hardest boss in the game. Some builds, however, can make this arguably the easiest boss in the game outside of pinwheel(catacombs boss.... you could seriously kill him blindfolded im NOT joking). Id wait till after sen's fortress (this place sucks balls too) when you get the covetous gold serpent ring to gain several transient curses. You can also use sif soul to make a greatsword of artorias which precludes using transient curses. However, this sword is tougher to use and the winged spear is much safer.

Dont do the catacombs till you have the lordvessal (it lets you warp... gained after anor londo) and you have a divine weapon. It likely the last place you even go in the game before the final boss.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

NatureFellow said:


> There's lots of stairs in the game so that's kind of a passive hint. :teeth
> 
> I could explore you're right, but the thing is that there's people here that can point me to the general area so that I don't come accross uber mobs and die constantly and get frustrated (like I was doing at the start) :b
> 
> ...


The spear mechanics make it wonderful for defence. You can stab **** and block at the same time. Its also very fast and doesnt move you around with a wide or long animation. If you havent found out yet, you will soon figure out that this will get you killed by knocking you off ledges or leaving you very open for a counter. No shield up will get you killed fast. It becomes mega powerful when you enchant it but the mechanics alone make it a very very good weapon that will keep you alive.

If I were you, id research some builds that cater to your style. If you dont, prepare for total frustration. It doesnt actually matter what you pick as you can customize how you want but the pyromancer has a much easier time starting out and has stats that arent wasted. You want the key as your starting gift as well. The Int builds are superior to all since they increase eveything and scale better. Also, magic like soul arrow and the later sorcery spells make bosses much much easier. There are other viable builds but this game is hard enough without gimping yourself.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, I have a Dark Souls rant.

And it's all about how much I love the game!


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Ah I went further into the church upstairs and just died to the bell gargoyle ^.^

EDIT : Two Gargoyles, One Roof. Great.... .....
I just ragequit with a sentence I can't repeat on here.
Taking a break from the game for a few days.

I'm chopping away at the tail and no damn axe ever.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

NatureFellow said:


> Ah I went further into the church upstairs and just died to the bell gargoyle ^.^
> 
> EDIT : Two Gargoyles, One Roof. Great.... .....
> I just ragequit with a sentence I can't repeat on here.
> ...


I made a mistake earlier. I meant to say capra demon at the end of undead burg. The gaping dragon at the end of depths sucks too but he is totally optional.

Please go int.... you will thank me on the ng+ when **** really gets hard.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I didn't think blightown was optional I thought it was required. Oh well.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Dissonance said:


> I didn't think blightown was optional I thought it was required. Oh well.


blightown isnt optional. The boss in the depths is


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Not really he gives you the key right?


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I found this guy sitting beside a gate, too.
*shrugs*










Also, I unlocked a guy from prison with a 'mysterious key'....his cell is at the top of the church guarded by 1 knight. :um What does he do? He sounds eviiiillllll.....dotdot


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Foh_Teej said:


> blightown isnt optional. The boss in the depths is


the big *** gaping dragon is optional if you start with the master key I believe. I dont know what he picked as a gift. it most definitely should have been this. If I remember correctly, you can skip down to blightown from firelink with the master key from the beginning without needing that key.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> I found this guy sitting beside a gate, too.
> *shrugs*
> 
> 
> ...


I remember going up there...but never found him there, interesting what does he say?


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

NatureFellow said:


> I found this guy sitting beside a gate, too.
> *shrugs*
> 
> 
> ...


that is lautrec of carim. You should have killed him there although you can still kick him off the ledge when you find him at firelink. He has the best ring in the game on him so you want to kill him. You cant summon him to boss battles but thats a small price to pay. If you dont kill him in the tower or firelink, he will kill the firekeeper at firelink (making it unusable) and its more of a pain in the *** to retrive her fire keeper soul.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Foh_Teej said:


> that is lautrec of carim. You should have killed him there although you can still kick him off the ledge when you find him at firelink. He has the best ring in the game on him so you want to kill him. You cant summon him to boss battles but thats a small price to pay. If you dont kill him in the tower or firelink, he will kill the firekeeper at firelink (making it unusable) and its more of a pain in the *** to retrive her fire keeper soul.


Damn this is so confusing, I assumed because I can talk to the guy that I can't kill him :um


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

another thing....

do NOT go afk next to a friendly NPC and lay your controller down! Turn it OFF if you have to. If you havent done this, or have no idea what Im alking about it, you WILL and it can/will royally **** you the entire.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Does the NPC attack you or something?


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

Dark Souls isn't THAT hard. Not nearly as difficult as I thought it would be. I played it with absolutely no armor the first time. It's easy when you can just dance around most things.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Dissonance said:


> Does the NPC attack you or something?


 haha no but if you lay it down, you will undoubtedly hit R2 making an NPC go hostile for the entire play. Ive done it more than once and dark soul forums are full of people *****ing to high hell over it.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Foh_Teej said:


> haha no but if you lay it down, you will undoubtedly hit R2 making an NPC go hostile for the entire play. Ive done it more than once and dark soul forums are full of people *****ing to high hell over it.


why not just put the game on the inventory menu, you can't attack while in your inventory.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

that works too.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I might kick that "praise the sun" babbling fool off the cliff then. :b You know, the one standing next to the bridge that gets torched by the drake...

Didn't realise they could be attacked, what about the guy at the bonfire at the firelinx shrine wearing the chain mail armour and sitting down? Is he useful if I thrust a blade into his face? :um

Would be useful actually if there was a database site describing what happens when you kill each nps...what items you get and what aftermath it causes...hmhmmh


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> I might kick that "praise the sun" babbling fool off the cliff then. :b You know, the one standing next to the bridge that gets torched by the drake...
> 
> Didn't realise they could be attacked, what about the guy at the bonfire at the firelinx shrine wearing the chain mail armour and sitting down? Is he useful if I thrust a blade into his face? :um
> 
> Would be useful actually if there was a database site describing what happens when you kill each nps...what items you get and what aftermath it causes...hmhmmh


some NPCs will go "insane" and try to attack you, after beating them you will obtain their items, since I'm playing a Sorcerer I'm waiting to meet Big Hat to get his spells and receive his armor that will eventually be the best for my class.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

http://darksoulswiki.wikispaces.com/

this is the best dark souls site I know of. You can even look up the spell warrior build (which I think is the best one to be).


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I wonder which covenant is the best for Sorcerers.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Foh_Teej said:


> http://darksoulswiki.wikispaces.com/
> 
> this is the best dark souls site I know of. You can even look up the spell warrior build (which I think is the best one to be).


That actually made for a really interesting read, but it's soooo much to take in. Doing the slightest thing wrong can change the game experience, someone said that it's a very 'niche' game earlier and they were right. :afr

I just spent a solid 30 minutes gazing at the wiki articles on the NPCs...
But I do love the complexity :b


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

OP, get the drake sword. It'll make the game up until Sen's Fortress much easier. Youtube it. Make sure you rescue Laurentius from the depths. He's trapped in a barrel in a room near the entrance. Roll through the barrel so you won't accidentally aggro him. He gives you access to pyro spells. Oh, and if you do aggro an NPC, DON'T kill them. Visit Oswald in the first bell tower (creepy dude in the black cloak). He'll let you pay a certain amount of souls to "absolve your sins", which will make any hostile NPC's passive again. If all else fails, turn human and summon help. I also recommend not killing Lautrec, you'll miss out on his armor, and you eventually get his ring anyway.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

shadowmask said:


> OP, get the drake sword. It'll make the game up until Sen's Fortress much easier. Youtube it. Make sure you rescue Laurentius from the depths. He's trapped in a barrel in a room near the entrance. Roll through the barrel so you won't accidentally aggro him. He gives you access to pyro spells. Oh, and if you do aggro an NPC, DON'T kill them. Visit Oswald in the first bell tower (creepy dude in the black cloak). He'll let you pay a certain amount of souls to "absolve your sins", which will make any hostile NPC's passive again. If all else fails, turn human and summon help. I also recommend not killing Lautrec, you'll miss out on his armor, and you eventually get his ring anyway.


The drake sword can be useful at low levels for its damage up till you can upgrade weapons then it becomes obsolete very fast. The favor armor isnt anything special so unless you just want to collect it, there is better armor obtained sooner.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I went back to dark souls today and committed a few murders.

The guy I released from the cage in the church by using my mysterious key, I met him back at the camp (firelink shrine), took the reward off him then he started to giggle and mock me so _I got mad and kicked him off the cliff. :yes_

_The second guy is the one not far from the bindpoint above the blacksmith. He's got a round helmet and sits beside the gate waiting for it to open, it took me ages to get him to fight back, I lured him to the stairs and noticed he occasionally jumps backwards to avoid attacks. He jumped off the ledge. :b_

_A quick relog for both and I had the fat lewts in the place they were prior._
_Good times _
_Good MURDEROUS times._

_More to come, I heard it's pointless killing the blacksmith or any vendor. :um_
_Targets for my hitlist? Suggestions? :teeth_


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I never saw the guy in the prison. So when I saw the gold knight I didn't think much of him....he killed my soulkeeper for firelink....now I have to find him and kill him >.>


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I was pretty terrified when I found my soulkeeper dead, I had no idea Lautrec was gonna do that.

But I got my revenge! After a bunch of times... The fight I finally won consisted mostly of me just running away and playing hit and run. And the giants... damn those giants! After I got a shiny new Dragontooth, I went back and showed them who's boss, in style.


----------

